# Kein Zugriff mehr auf Router per Browser...



## partitionist (30. November 2006)

Hallo Leute, früher habe ich mein Router(Zyxel Prestige 660HW) per Webbrowser konfiguriert, doch jetzt funktioniert das nicht mehr. 
Sobald ich die IP(192.168.1.1) vom Router im Browser eingebe passiert garnix, es steht unten in der Statusleiste "Warten auf 192.168.1.1..." hier kann ich warten und warten doch es kommt Webinterface.

Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## AndreG (1. Dezember 2006)

partitionist hat gesagt.:


> "Warten auf 192.168.1.1..." hier kann ich warten und warten doch es kommt Webinterface.
> 
> Bitte um Hilfe



Moin,

Kommt da das Webinterface oder nicht?

Mfg Andre

P.s. Absätze erleichtern das lesen deutlich


----------



## partitionist (1. Dezember 2006)

Nein, das Webinterface kommt nicht sonst würde ich auch nicht hier posten!


----------



## AndreG (1. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

Dann schreib das doch auch . Hast du es schon mal von nem anderem Rechner versucht? Wenn das nicht geht, würd ich einfach zu nem reset des Routers raten. Steht im Handbuch wie es geht.

Mfg Andre


----------



## partitionist (1. Dezember 2006)

Also ich kann auf mein Router per Telnet zugreiffen. 
Das mit Reset klappt nicht, hab auch schon UPnP zu deaktivieren klappt auch nicht 
Früher hats immer funktioniert, aber wieso jetzt nicht mehr?


----------



## AndreG (2. Dezember 2006)

Moin,

Also wenn du den Router resetet hast muß es gehen. 

Damit löscht du nämlich alle Einstellungen. Wenn du nur per Telnet zugreifen kannst, dann liegt das Prob an der WF vom Router, oder das du ne gebannte mac/ip bist. 

Versuch es mal mit https oder von nem anderem Rechner aus.

Mfg Andre


----------

